# **Fantasy Vuelta**



## Noodley (25 Aug 2009)

Looks like we have found a new home:
http://www.nrtoone.com/fantasy/cycling/index.php?page=home

Final Scores:

60 MSR Cattywat 1436
88	MSR Salsa Caliente 1379
331	MSR Hell to Vuelta 969
343	MSR Pedal dancers 942
408	MSR Los Boludos de Bretaña 819
423	MSR Team CotterPin 782
427	MSR Velocity 763
443	MSR Sportlichkeit 719
446	MSR Bad Company Boys 714
450	MSR mag00 marauders 705
470	MSR The Pain Killers in Spain 503


----------



## Chuffy (25 Aug 2009)

Arse. I was wondering when the Vuelta was going to start up. Have mailed a 'thank you' to the chap running the site. It seemed only polite.


----------



## mangaman (25 Aug 2009)

Speaking as the inaugural champion  

There's the protour champ on Bikeradar - started on cyclingplus in the good old days.

Trouble is you have to play all year to win - but you can still play one race like the Vuelta and compare your results with everyone else on a simple spreadsheet.

It's the only reason to go to Bikeradar - but it's good!


----------



## Cathryn (26 Aug 2009)

Speaking as the reigning champion...

Gutted!!!! What are we going to do now?


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2009)

This is free (with an optional 2 Euro donation) but no mini league as far as I can see.
http://www.nrtoone.com/fantasy/cycling/index.php?page=home


----------



## Dayvo (26 Aug 2009)

That's a real bummer, esp. as I had a team that would have wopped richp's and Speich's teams with their legs behind their backs (my boys, not richp and Speicher ).


----------



## Speicher (26 Aug 2009)

Oi, I saw that!


----------



## Noodley (26 Aug 2009)

rich p said:


> This is free (with an optional 2 Euro donation) but no mini league as far as I can see.
> http://www.nrtoone.com/fantasy/cycling/index.php?page=home




Look what I found embedded in the section to change account details:

"this feature is a trial, to enable friends to more easily compare their scores on the ranking table. Email me to request a league to be set up for you, as there is no automatic set up feature yet."

So it would be possible.


Edit - just had a look and there are a few mini leagues already set up, so I'd imagine a cyclechat one would just be added if requested.

I'll send a request.....

2nd Edit - request sent.


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2009)

Good spot. Do you want to email him?


----------



## Noodley (26 Aug 2009)

rich p said:


> Good spot. Do you want to email him?



I did, see 2nd edit above 

I notice there is a "Joker" stage for every rider, which adds to the effort but also to the 'fun' I suppose


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2009)

Noodley said:


> I did, see 2nd edit above
> 
> I notice there is a "Joker" stage for every rider, which adds to the effort but also to the 'fun' I suppose



Good stuff. 

A joker? 
Did someone mention Soler?


----------



## Noodley (26 Aug 2009)

I have submitted a team but it's subject to lots of changes once I get a chance to look at it properly - 50 points goes a looooong way


----------



## Speicher (26 Aug 2009)

I have put in my details, and am waiting for a e-mail to get my notification code. Does it then become obvious what to do next?

Like choose a team name, and choose the riders?  I had got the hang of Velogames.


----------



## Noodley (26 Aug 2009)

Speicher said:


> I have put in my details, and am waiting for a e-mail to get my notification code. Does it then become obvious what to do next?
> 
> Like choose a team name, and choose the riders?  I had got the hang of Velogames.



Yes, very easy. You have free reign to choose anyone, not restricted to 2 x GC, etc....I'll let everyone know when/if I get reply re league....and update OP


----------



## Speicher (26 Aug 2009)

I am waiting for my notification code, how long did yours take? Is it automatic, or does someone press the right buttons tomorrow morning.

Let's see Valverde, Sanchez, and err....


----------



## Noodley (26 Aug 2009)

Speicher said:


> I am waiting for my notification code, how long did yours take? Is it automatic, or does someone press the right buttons tomorrow morning.
> 
> Let's see Valverde, Sanchez, and err....



It appears I was registered anyway...can't remember doing it  I must have played the Tour game and forgotten about it.....


----------



## CotterPin (27 Aug 2009)

Speicher said:


> I am waiting for my notification code, how long did yours take? Is it automatic, or does someone press the right buttons tomorrow morning.
> 
> Let's see Valverde, Sanchez, and err....



Just registered now - the email came almost instantaneously for me. Have you checked whether it went into a spam folder, Speicher?

Now all I have to do is start thinking of my super team .... ummmm, errrrr, la-di-dah-di-dah


----------



## Chuffy (27 Aug 2009)

CotterPin said:


> Now all I have to do is start thinking of my super team .... ummmm, errrrr, la-di-dah-di-dah


Doesn't it go:-
Spanish Bloke 
Spanish Bloke 
Spanish Bloke 
Under the Radar Doper 
Spanish Bloke
Spanish Bloke?


----------



## mr Mag00 (27 Aug 2009)

hahahaaa ^


----------



## mr Mag00 (27 Aug 2009)

im in


----------



## Speicher (27 Aug 2009)

mr Mag00 said:


> im in



How long did it take you to get your notification code? I tried again with my first registration, and requested they send the code again, and then registered under a different user name, still without success. Yes, I have checked my Spam box.


----------



## Noodley (27 Aug 2009)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I have checked my Spam box.









Sorry


----------



## Chuffy (27 Aug 2009)

Noodley said:


> Sorry



I'm still struggling to come to terms with the image of Speicher with her legs behind her ears back. 


Dayvo said:


> That's a real bummer, esp. as I had a team that would have wopped richp's and Speich's teams with their legs behind their backs (my boys, not richp and Speicher ).


----------



## mr Mag00 (27 Aug 2009)

mine came in straight away


----------



## mr Mag00 (27 Aug 2009)

any news on cc league?


----------



## mangaman (27 Aug 2009)

Cathryn said:


> Speaking as the reigning champion...
> 
> Gutted!!!! What are we going to do now?



We ought to have a "race off" 

Maybe in the Vuelta somehow. When I won the cycling+ protour thing I actually got into the magazine  

Probably the most impressive achievement of my otherwise drab and mediocre life!

I also won a Bianchi apron for wearing when bike repairing.

I think somehow, sometime we should have a play-off with the apron as the prize


----------



## Noodley (27 Aug 2009)

mr Mag00 said:


> any news on cc league?



nope  Will let you know as soon as I do....

...if we don't here by Friday I shall look at Plan B: everyone PMs me their teams and I keep track and post updates as details become available. If the 'national flag' thing works next to team names can I suggest if we need to resort to Plan B that we all choose an obscure country to pretend we come from so I can more easily identify people.

Edit - what about Montserrat? No requirement to undertake an assessment to demonstrate local knowledge....


----------



## Crackle (27 Aug 2009)

Wot, wot. I've missed this. Vuelta entries, where how??. Damn! I need to read the thread, you'll need someone to hold the bottom together.


----------



## Noodley (27 Aug 2009)

Crackle said:


> Wot, wot. I've missed this. Vuelta entries, where how??. Damn! I need to read the thread, you'll need someone to hold the bottom together.



Go and re-read the OP. I have amended it to make it easy for the muppets everyone to participate....


----------



## Chuffy (27 Aug 2009)

Crackle said:


> Wot, wot. I've missed this. Vuelta entries, where how??. Damn! I need to read the thread, you'll need someone to hold the bottom together.


You're holding Speicher's bottom? 

I'll see if I can sort out an entry tomorrow evening, once I'm suitably refreshed and in a fit state to give team selection my expert attention.


----------



## Crackle (27 Aug 2009)

Noodley said:


> Go and re-read the OP. I have amended it to make it easy for the muppets everyone to participate....



 Chuffy's in then.


----------



## Chuffy (27 Aug 2009)

Crackle said:


> Chuffy's in then.


Kicked your saggy butt in the Fantasy Tour, slow boy. 

Yup, I'm in. Have set my country to Monserrat (despite being tempted by the Federated States of Micronesia). It looks as if there is already a list of teams, we're just not on it yet...


----------



## Crackle (27 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Kicked your saggy butt in the Fantasy Tour, slow boy.



Well I reckon we might just be able to do a bit better this time. See ya at the finish line, I'll be waiting


----------



## Chuffy (27 Aug 2009)

Crackle said:


> Well I reckon we might just be able to do a bit better this time. See ya at the finish line, I'll be waiting


No thanks, I'd prefer a proper podium girl, not a middle-aged bloke in his wife's second best frock.


----------



## Crackle (27 Aug 2009)

Hey, less of the middle aged, I'm in my prime, me.


----------



## Chuffy (27 Aug 2009)

Crackle said:


> Hey, less of the middle aged, I'm in my prime, me.


...but still older than me. 

We're all younger than Noodley though.


----------



## Noodley (28 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> We're all younger than Noodley though.



But not as majestic!


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2009)

As a proud new citizen of Monserrat I would like to apply for the position of Minister of Cycling.
Any objections?

Where did Thomas Voekler come from? Martinique?


----------



## Dayvo (28 Aug 2009)

I'm in, but I'm not too sure of some of the riders! 

I was going for a celeb team, such as Jesus and Bono (or is that the same person?) but thought I'd take it a bit more seriously, seeing as I've vowed to destroy richp and Speicher - and everyone else! 

But I'm a bit concerned as I only picked a provisional team and when I got down to my last man and entered him (oooh, I say! ), my team was selected and I still had over 20 points left! 

I could be eating a lot of Spanish pie!


----------



## mr Mag00 (28 Aug 2009)

have we all got to come from martinique is that the plan?


----------



## Speicher (28 Aug 2009)

Dayvo said:


> I'm in, but I'm not too sure of some of the riders!
> 
> I was going for a celeb team, such as Jesus and Bono (or is that the same person?) but thought I'd take it a bit more seriously, seeing as I've vowed to destroy richp and Speicher - and everyone else!
> 
> I could be eating a lot of Spanish pie!



You have absolutely no chance of beating me - it won't send me the notification code, and I cannot see where to contact an Administrator.


----------



## Dayvo (28 Aug 2009)

Speicher said:


> You have absolutely *no chance of **beating* me - it won't send me the notification code, and I cannot see where to contact an Administrator.



Surely I must be able to beat someone who isn't even registered!


----------



## Speicher (28 Aug 2009)

Pah! You and whose army?


----------



## Dayvo (28 Aug 2009)

Speicher said:


> Pah! You and whose army?



My boys at the TdeF did.

As will my new crew in Spain.


----------



## Speicher (28 Aug 2009)

Yes, but Mr Valverde was not in the TdeF.


----------



## Dayvo (28 Aug 2009)

Speicher said:


> Yes, but Mr Valverde was not in the TdeF.



Ah, that dope!


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2009)

mr Mag00 said:


> have we all got to come from martinique is that the plan?



Monserrat, keep up!

Thank heavens you're in Dayvo, I'd hate to finish bottom!


----------



## Chuffy (28 Aug 2009)

rich p said:


> Monserrat, keep up!
> 
> Thank heavens you're in Dayvo, I'd hate to finish bottom!


A true gentleman always comes last...

I had a hard time spending my points. I don't think the top nine riders add up to 50, let alone all the single point bottle carriers! I got a bit stuck on the vast array of Juan Pablo El Sangria types, so picked one or two at random...


----------



## CotterPin (28 Aug 2009)

Well, I have put together a team after a great deal of deliberation . I haven't done the Joker stage thing as that just made my brain hurt.

So the only other thing I have to do at the moment is say that I live in Montserrat????


----------



## mr Mag00 (28 Aug 2009)

oops ok!


----------



## Chuffy (28 Aug 2009)

What do we do now?


----------



## Crackle (28 Aug 2009)

<Guinness surfer voice> we wait.


----------



## Noodley (28 Aug 2009)

Crackle said:


> <Guinness surfer voice> we wait.





Wait if you want....but as I have not had any notification of league being set up it looks like it'll have to be Plan B. So please PM me your team name and I'll get something set up to keep a tally. And hopefully all the teams will have this flag next to them to make it easier for me to find amongst all the other teams:







I'll be as quick as I can to update, and will make every effort to keep it as updated as the main site is.

So PM away....


----------



## Crackle (28 Aug 2009)

It starts tomorrow doesn't it. Damn, I'm guessing again due to being underprepared. Last gasp team changes a go go.


----------



## Speicher (28 Aug 2009)

Sorry I cannot join you.  < very girly, I know


----------



## Crackle (28 Aug 2009)

Speicher said:


> Sorry I cannot join you.  < very girly, I know



PM on way


----------



## Noodley (28 Aug 2009)

Speicher said:


> Sorry I cannot join you.  < very girly, I know



PM me your team and I'll try to keep tabs for you


----------



## Speicher (28 Aug 2009)

With many thank yous to Crackle  I am in 

and the most hastily put together team cos I do not know when the cut off point is to amend a team. 

When is the latest to amend this team? I got to to exactly fifty points only to find Mr Gomez was in twice.


----------



## Crackle (28 Aug 2009)

10.00am tomorrow, which is why I adjusted mine now. There's a good chance the coffee won't have kicked in by 10 tomorrow.


----------



## Speicher (28 Aug 2009)

So I have time to re consider about Valverde's inclusion, but with a Team name of Sportlichkeit (Sportsmanship in German) I thought I had better leave him out! It was much easier on Velogames, where I could print out a list of all the competitors and change my mind at least 20 times.


----------



## Noodley (29 Aug 2009)

Speicher said:


> So I have time to re consider about Valverde's inclusion, but with a Team name of Sportlichkeit (Sportsmanship in German) I thought I had better leave him out! It was much easier on Velogames, where I could print out a list of all the competitors and change my mind at least 20 times.



I tried to register you under another e-mail account I have, but did not receive e-mail confirmation. I think my team name for you was much better: Valverde's Vixen


----------



## Chuffy (29 Aug 2009)

Crackle said:


> It starts tomorrow doesn't it. Damn, I'm guessing again due to being underprepared.


I have a gift for you...


----------



## Speicher (29 Aug 2009)

Thank you for trying. At least it is not just me who could not get confirmation.

It's time I said good night.


----------



## Chuffy (29 Aug 2009)

Team Salsa Caliente ready and waiting sir!

Nighty night Spikes...


----------



## Noodley (29 Aug 2009)

OP edited re playing the CC 'league'


----------



## Crackle (29 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> I have a gift for you...



Pah! We don't need no stinky drugs to beat you smelly boy.


----------



## Noodley (29 Aug 2009)

OP amended to indicate teams entered thus far...

Can I also register my outrage that the Montserratian flag is not depicted and we have to make do with MSR written next to our names. Never in my long history of being a citizen of Montserrat have I been so angry! I'm going to write and complain. I might even enlist the help of famous ex-footballer and fellow Montserratian Ruel Fox to add some weight to it.

I also feel we need to have a new 'National Song' and feel it only fitting it be from one of our own. So here it is:


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqWsAYPWzNI&feature=related


It was either that or something from Boney M. 

Chuffy would probably have gone for the latter.....


----------



## Chuffy (29 Aug 2009)

Noodley said:


> Edit - Can I also register my outrage that the Montserratian flag is not depicted and we have to make do with MSR written next to our names. Never in my long history of being a citizen of Montserrat have I been so angry! I'm going to write and complain. I might even enlist the help of famous ex-footballer and fellow Montserratian Ruel Fox to add some weight to it.


As someone who is married to someone who once worked with a deaf Monserattian lesbian I would like to add my outrage to yours. 



> Another edit - I feel we need to have a new 'National Song' and feel it only fitting it be from one of our own. So here it is:
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqWsAYPWzNI&feature=related
> ...



Oh please. I think that as a proud and noble island nation we should be represented by someone with class and majesty. And Bruce Dickinson.
Please be upstanding for Monserrat Caballe's deathless version of Bohemian Rhapsody.


----------



## Noodley (29 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Oh please. I think that as a proud and noble island nation we should be represented by someone with class and majesty.



I was going to suggest her and Freddie singing Barcelona, since it's the Vuelta. But decided a bit of Hot, Hot, Hot Soca would be a bit funkier


----------



## Chuffy (29 Aug 2009)

Noodley said:


> I was going to suggest her and Freddie singing Barcelona, since it's the Vuelta. But decided a bit of Hot, Hot, Hot Soca would be a bit funkier


And we can shake our booties to it.


----------



## rich p (29 Aug 2009)

I'm Hell to Vuelta, Noodles. I think we should arrange an armada and defend the honour of our proud islanders.

We do live on an island, don't we?


----------



## Noodley (29 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> And we can shake our booties to it.



Well, that was really why I chose it....


----------



## Noodley (29 Aug 2009)

Only waiting on one team by the looks of things. OP updated accordingly....


----------



## Chuffy (29 Aug 2009)

48 points for Salsa Caliente. 
Should have played my joker on Cancellara...


----------



## Speicher (29 Aug 2009)




----------



## Crackle (29 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> 48 points for Salsa Caliente.
> Should have played my joker on Cancellara...



Looks like you're propping up the bottom with me . We await the venerable Noodley's update (has anyone had him carbon dated by the way?)


----------



## Noodley (29 Aug 2009)

Scores after Stage One for Montserrat citizens:

Cattywat 81
velocity 68 (no idea who this is BTW as no PM received)
Sportlichkeit 61
mag00 marauders 54
Bad Company Boy 52
Hell To Vuelta 51
Pedal Dancers 48
Salsa Caliente 48
The Pain Killers In Spain 34

I also have the score for potential other CC member not registered as Montserratian but have not included it as yet...(not a threat at the top as yet )

I shall also update OP each evening to make it easier to find out running totals than having to search.


----------



## Chuffy (29 Aug 2009)

Crackle said:


> Looks like you're propping up the bottom with me . We await the venerable Noodley's update (has anyone had him carbon dated by the way?)


I reckon we should cut him in half and count the rings.

Heh, wait until tomorrow. My man Farrar looks like he's on fire.


----------



## Noodley (29 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> I reckon we should cut him in half and count the rings.



You're getting nowhere near my ring!


----------



## Speicher (29 Aug 2009)

So I wasn't the only one to put a Joker on Mr Cancellara today then?


----------



## Noodley (29 Aug 2009)

Speicher said:


> So I wasn't the only one to put a Joker on Mr Cancellara today then?



I'm surprised anyone didn't 

Everyone should have learned from the Tour......


----------



## Speicher (29 Aug 2009)

What is the name of Dayvo's team? 

and would you like to put the names to the other teams please?


----------



## Noodley (29 Aug 2009)

Speicher said:


> What is the name of Dayvo's team?
> 
> and would you like to put the names to the other teams please?



I have amended the OP once again as the scores on the site have been slightly amended. Only change in positions is that Salsa Caliente move up a couple of places...

...I am open to bribery from anyone wishing to retain anonymity re their team identities - and to higher levels of bribery from those insistent I disclose who everyone is


----------



## Speicher (29 Aug 2009)

I shall have to carefully consider the option of bribery and corruption before I find out if Dayvo even has a team. Internet access being sparse in certain parts of Scandinavia, Davyo may have other activities with which to occupy himself.


----------



## Skip Madness (29 Aug 2009)

My team is Los Boludos de Bretaña, who have endured a poor stage one.


----------



## Noodley (29 Aug 2009)

Speicher said:


> I shall have to carefully consider the option of bribery and corruption before I find out if Dayvo even has a team. Internet access being sparse in certain parts of Scandinavia, Davyo may have other activities with which to occupy himself.




Put it this way, you will not find his team under the flag of Montserrat as he cannot follow the rules and is being a muppet chose to fly another flag, which is why it took me longer than expected to post the scores as I could not find him!


----------



## Noodley (29 Aug 2009)

Skip Madness said:


> My team is Los Boludos de Bretaña, who have endured a poor stage one.



I'll go have a look for them and add to the scores in the CC League.

What flag you flying? Send me a PM and let me know your score to save me having to search the whole list please. Actually looking at your team name I remember seeing them when searching for Dayvo's team.

Edit - found you, now flying the flag of Montserrat. OP updated.


----------



## Skip Madness (29 Aug 2009)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Noodley (29 Aug 2009)

<Stuart Hall> ahahahahahaha, anyone else hahahahahahaha playing there ahahahahahahahaha Joker tomorrow? hahahhahahahhahahahahahhahaha <Stuart Hall>

After Cancellara's success today I am hoping for more early extra points with Mr Farrar in tomorrow's stage....


----------



## Crackle (29 Aug 2009)

I think Farrar is popular for stage 2 then. I went for Millar today and but for that rain......

I think this joker thing is going to figure large. You can still edit the Joker stages can't you, except those already played.


----------



## Noodley (29 Aug 2009)

Crackle said:


> I think Farrar is popular for stage 2 then. I went for Millar today and but for that rain......
> 
> I think this joker thing is going to figure large. You can still edit the Joker stages can't you, except those already played.



I think so as I noticed quite a few 'other players' had only got Jokers for the first 2 or 3 stages....


----------



## Speicher (29 Aug 2009)

Oh and I had so much fun, looking at the Route Analysis, and deciding Andy Schleck would like stage 9, Gonzalez ... 

that's enough of my secret strategy, and now I can rethink the Jokers.


----------



## Noodley (29 Aug 2009)

Speicher said:


> ...I can rethink the Jokers.



Never rethink...it'll only end in tears and posts of "I had him for that stage but changed.." And that would be boring


----------



## Pimperial (29 Aug 2009)

I'll take the moral high ground and leave my jokers intact. Can't be bothered to change them all every day anyway.


----------



## Noodley (29 Aug 2009)

Speicher said:


> ...Andy Schleck would like stage 9...



Err no, Sammy Sanchez for stage 9


----------



## Speicher (29 Aug 2009)

You are probably right, I have better things to do. Unless I knew that someone is a good climber, I allocated them a flatish stage.


----------



## Noodley (29 Aug 2009)

Speicher said:


> You are probably right, I have better things to do. Unless I knew that someone is a good climber, I allocated them a flatish stage.



That is more scientific than my method! Pick and number at random and click 'submit'


----------



## Speicher (29 Aug 2009)

So you do not ask for assistance from your cats for this aspect then?


----------



## Noodley (29 Aug 2009)

Speicher said:


> So you do not ask for assistance from your cats for this aspect then?



They have been known to walk over the keyboard at times to add some 'assistance'


----------



## Chuffy (29 Aug 2009)

Doogie is helpfully sitting beside me and having a big wash. I'm pretty sure that he means "play your GC jokers on Stage 9" but I could be wrong...


----------



## Noodley (29 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Doogie is helpfully sitting beside me and having a big wash. I'm pretty sure that he means "play your GC jokers on Stage 9" but I could be wrong...



But on which of your crap team will you waste that Joker


----------



## Chuffy (29 Aug 2009)

Noodley said:


> But on which of your crap team will you waste that Joker


Farrar. Obviously.


----------



## Noodley (30 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Farrar. Obviously.



Clever cat..


----------



## Skip Madness (30 Aug 2009)

Am I missing something about about stage 9? The least decisive of the serious mountain stages, no?


----------



## Noodley (30 Aug 2009)

I have just heard from Noel who is the site organiser and I have set up a Cyclechat mini-league.

No password required just go to "Change account details" and select from the down menu.


----------



## Speicher (30 Aug 2009)

In the Rankings, it only show the top three in the mini-league. After stage two I have 92 points, does that mean I am at the bottom?


----------



## Crackle (30 Aug 2009)

Speicher said:


> In the Rankings, it only show the top three in the mini-league. After stage two I have 92 points, does that mean I am at the bottom?



Once you've put yourself in the league, it takes 20 minutes or so to update and show the league. No matter which league you pick to view, you always see the top 3.

Edit: the overall top 3 that is, not the top 3 in your league.


----------



## Noodley (30 Aug 2009)

Speicher said:


> In the Rankings, it only show the top three in the mini-league. After stage two I have 92 points, does that mean I am at the bottom?



Not sure if there is a glitch but there are other mini leagues which show loads more than three teams. If it persists I'll send another e-mail to find out what the problem is. I'll give it a day to see if it sorts itself out.


----------



## Speicher (30 Aug 2009)

I think I added me to the mini-league at about 5pm. 

So no-one is going to admit they have less points than me.


----------



## CotterPin (30 Aug 2009)

Been out cycling last couple of days so only just getting back into this. I am Team CotterPin (natch) and I think I am very low down the CycleChat league!


----------



## Skip Madness (31 Aug 2009)

Speicher said:


> So no-one is going to admit they have less points than me.


I only have 77 points. But you wait until we reach the Sierra Nevada...


----------



## Dayvo (31 Aug 2009)

Hmmm! Having had better (and worse) things to do, and not being able to get to the computer, I fukked up, I suppose!

Didn't know about the Monserrat thing (Noodley said he recognised the Norwegian flag, and I foolishly believed him). Should be sorted now, though. 

Picked my team, and then after the deadline, I noticed that three of my team were not racing, and couldn't pick three subs! 

Anyway, my six are better than Speich's nine any day of the week! 

And for your info, Speich, it's 'The Pain (Killers) in Spain!'


----------



## Ironfist (31 Aug 2009)

If you join a mini-league, you'll appear in the league at the next update, not straight away. This is one thing that I will get around to fixing one day (maybe). Also I fixed the Monserrat flag.


----------



## Speicher (31 Aug 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Hmmm! Having had better (and worse) things to do, and not being able to get to the computer, I fukked up, I suppose!
> 
> *Picked my team, and then after the deadline, I noticed that three of my team were not racing, and couldn't pick three subs! *
> 
> ...



What else did you think N/r stood for?


----------



## Crackle (31 Aug 2009)

Ironfist said:


> If you join a mini-league, you'll appear in the league at the next update, not straight away. This is one thing that I will get around to fixing one day (maybe). Also I fixed the Monserrat flag.




Welcome 

Thanks for the site, I noticed you'd fixed the Monserrat flag. Now if you could just fix that glitch which isn't giving me all my points..........


----------



## CotterPin (1 Sep 2009)

Oh - I appear to be in red. Is that good? :-)


----------



## Noodley (1 Sep 2009)

CotterPin said:


> Oh - I appear to be in red. Is that good? :-)



That is just to show you that's it's your team!


----------



## CotterPin (1 Sep 2009)

CotterPin said:


> Oh - I appear to be in red. Is that good? :-)





Noodley said:


> That is just to show you that's it's your team!




DOH!


----------



## Chuffy (1 Sep 2009)

Ironfist said:


> If you join a mini-league, you'll appear in the league at the next update, not straight away. This is one thing that I will get around to fixing one day (maybe). Also I fixed the Monserrat flag.


Is that why you haven't had chance to shop for a decent sports bra? 


I'm in! All 118 points worth. My man Farrar isn't doing the business...


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2009)

Who's Velocity, the leader at the mo?

What is Dayvo's team called?

I'm Hell to Vuelta FWIW


----------



## Dayvo (4 Sep 2009)

rich p said:


> What is Dayvo's team called? I'm Hell to Vuelta FWIW



The Pain (Killers) in Spain FWIW!


----------



## Noodley (4 Sep 2009)

rich p said:


> Who's Velocity, the leader at the mo?
> 
> What is Dayvo's team called?



I am sworn to secrecy. 

Let's put it this way....you won't see Dayvo's team in the OP standings


----------



## Noodley (4 Sep 2009)

Dayvo said:


> The Pain (Killers) in Spain FWIW!



You joined the league yet?


----------



## Pimperial (4 Sep 2009)

rich p said:


> Who's Velocity, the leader at the mo?



That's me. I'm amazed to have held the lead for 5 stages. It won't last. Is there a prize for the winner?


----------



## Noodley (4 Sep 2009)

Pimperial said:


> That's me. I'm amazed to have held the lead for 5 stages. It won't last. Is there a prize for the winner?



I'm sure Dayvo said he was gonna buy the winner an all-inclusive holiday to the Bahamas.


----------



## Speicher (4 Sep 2009)

I am sure you are right.

If a female wins, is going to accompany me her?


----------



## Crackle (4 Sep 2009)

dayvo said:


> I will buy the winner an all inclusive break to the Bahamas



Here you go I found it.


----------



## Noodley (4 Sep 2009)

Crackle said:


> Here you go I found it.



There you go, it's true


----------



## Dayvo (4 Sep 2009)

Noodley said:


> You joined the league yet?



I thought you were going to do that!

Obviously the Norwegian flag was too difficult to recognise!


----------



## Dayvo (4 Sep 2009)

Noodley said:


> I'm sure Dayvo said he was gonna buy the winner an all-inclusive holiday to the Bahamas.



No, silly! A cup of tea in British Homestores (and not the British Virgin Islands, crackle!).


----------



## Dayvo (4 Sep 2009)

Crackle said:


> Here you go I found it.



that was from the other forumer who has a little ´d´!


----------



## Noodley (4 Sep 2009)

Dayvo said:


> I thought you were going to do that!
> 
> Obviously the Norwegian flag was too difficult to recognise!



I have updated the OP for how to join the league. I cannot do it manually or I would have. 

Everyone else seems to have managed to follow it 

...and no, the Norwegian flag was easy to recognise, especially yours. I just looked for the lowest placed Norwegian flag!


----------



## Dayvo (4 Sep 2009)

Noodley said:


> and no, the Norwegian flag was easy to recognise, especially yours.



That´s the flag that was flying HIGH above the Scottih one a few weeks ago!


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2009)

I thought Dayvo said a week in the Bahamas or a bottle of wine in Oslo - whichever is the cheaper.


----------



## Noodley (4 Sep 2009)

Dayvo said:


> That´s the flag that was flying HIGH above the Scottih one a few weeks ago!



That's history


----------



## Dayvo (4 Sep 2009)

OK, I´m in (FWIFW ).

I´ll unhappily admit that I expect to take the ´lanterne rouge´ (or the Spanish equivalant) as four of my team have ´null points´and are probably nowhere near Spain. 

103 points to date!

I think I´ll have that cuppa at BH on me Jack Jones!


----------



## Crackle (4 Sep 2009)

Pimperial said:


> That's me. I'm amazed to have held the lead for 5 stages. It won't last. Is there a prize for the winner?



Prize for the winner. You'll have our constant indignation admiration


----------



## Noodley (4 Sep 2009)

Dayvo said:


> OK, I´m in (FWIFW ).



I update the OP daily with current scores. IIRC your score will not appear in the league until the day after you register....


----------



## Crackle (4 Sep 2009)

Anyone playing a joker today? 

I played one yesterday based on the stage profile but I think the profiles must be mixed up, anyone noticed that?


----------



## Noodley (4 Sep 2009)

I played 2 early Jokers on Cancellara and Farrar, and the next one is Gerrans in stage 8. Most of mine are in the mountains.


----------



## Noodley (4 Sep 2009)

No idea how that happened but I'm back up to 2nd after today's stage.


----------



## Crackle (4 Sep 2009)

Razzle fazzle drizzle mizzle .......... /dickdastardly


----------



## Skip Madness (4 Sep 2009)

The jokers are an excellent idea. Mine are mostly back-loaded, with four in the last five stages; I have only played one so far (thanks for nothing, Farrar). My next one is on Sunday.

Besides the fantasy race, the actual race is about to become pretty good, I reckon. Sunday and Monday should be excellent stages.


----------



## Noodley (4 Sep 2009)

Skip Madness said:


> The jokers are an excellent idea.



Yep, I agree.

I like the setup better than the 'old place' as well especially the quick update of points. The only 'improvement' I can think of would be looking at having some limit on the different types of riders you can choose like there is on the 'old place' game, as I just picked any rider I fancied and still did not reach the 50 point limit. Most of my riders were picked as I reckoned they are in with a shout of GC, with one each picked as I reckon they'll win points in sprints or TT. 

Maybe a list of GC, sprinters, climbers, domestiques? But better organised than the 'old place' which seemed a bit hot or miss....

I'm not complaining as I think it's a great game, just putting forward suggestions....


----------



## Noodley (5 Sep 2009)

Noodley said:


> No idea how that happened but I'm back up to 2nd after today's stage.



Well that was short-lived  Back down to 4th!


----------



## Pimperial (5 Sep 2009)

I knew saving my Cancellara joker till stage 7 would pay off. Woop!


----------



## Crackle (5 Sep 2009)

I think the joker bit is very good, maintains interest and is a bit chesslike as you adjust to those in form and out. I also like the speed of the updates and the fact your overall score is shown if you've entered all three GT's. As the scoring is simpler it's also easier to predict where you might pick up points.

Like Noodley said, the list would be better split down and perhaps make it a bit harder to spend your 50 points wisely. I think I like it better than Velogames.

Anyway I'm off to study Pimperials jokers and see if I can't outmanouevre him somewhere. Mind you, I'll probably get runover in the rush for the finish at the end.


----------



## Pimperial (5 Sep 2009)

Crackle said:


> Anyway I'm off to study Pimperials jokers and see if I can't outmanouevre him somewhere. Mind you, I'll probably get runover in the rush for the finish at the end.



Harsh! I'm maintaining the moral high ground of not editing my original choices of joker. Starting to wish I'd taken more care.


----------



## Noodley (5 Sep 2009)

Pimperial said:


> I'm maintaining the moral high ground of not editing my original choices of joker.



I think anyone who alters their Jokers has to buy me a pint. In Norway. And pay for me to get there to drink it....


----------



## Dayvo (6 Sep 2009)

Just seen the CC table for the first time! 

http://www.nrtoone.com/fantasy/cycling/index.php?page=ranking

I insist the top three be disqualified for not flying the Monserrat flag! 

And my desire to take the lanterne rouge looks likely to happen. I missed the joker leg again for Fab Fab.

Anyway, I prefer red to yellow.


----------



## Pimperial (6 Sep 2009)

The top 3 shown are the top 3 overall (see the column on the left). Thereafter, everyone highlighted pink is in the CC league, starting with Velocity


----------



## Noodley (6 Sep 2009)

Dayvo said:


> I insist the top three be disqualified for not flying the Monserrat flag!



They are the top three overall, not in the CC league.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Sep 2009)

Pimperial said:


> The top 3 shown are the top 3 overall (see the column on the left). Thereafter, everyone highlighted pink is in the CC league, starting with Velocity



Oh! 

Well, ban ´em, anyway!


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2009)

I'm in the relegation zone but at least Dayvo's below me!


----------



## Dayvo (6 Sep 2009)

I didn´t think it´d be long before you´d surface here!


----------



## mr Mag00 (6 Sep 2009)

quite pleased, picking ppl i had heard of and for no other reason


----------



## Crackle (6 Sep 2009)

Noodley said:


> I think anyone who alters their Jokers has to buy me a pint. In Norway. And pay for me to get there to drink it....




pfffffft! That's what they're for, so you can adjust to the race as it develops. I've picked mine but they are not showing against the stages I'm playing them on


----------



## Dayvo (6 Sep 2009)

Most of my team are jokers! Five with no points (some of whom aren´t even in the race). 

They won´t be picked for next year´s Giro.


----------



## Chuffy (6 Sep 2009)

Whoop! 
Up to third now, thanks to Messrs Gessink, Evans, Valverde and Sanchez. No thanks at all to Mr Schleck (A) for pulling out. 
Nevermind, should be in for a hatful of points tomorrow too.


----------



## Noodley (6 Sep 2009)

Scores updated in OP for stage 8.


----------



## Crackle (6 Sep 2009)

Whoops, landed on a snake again.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Sep 2009)

Shite, I´m off the bottom! 

And my man Mancoutie was under orders not to win!


----------



## Pimperial (6 Sep 2009)

I'm dangerously close to losing my stronghold on 1st place. Frank Schleck needs to pull his finger out!


----------



## Chuffy (6 Sep 2009)

Pimperial said:


> I'm dangerously close to losing my stronghold on 1st place. Frank Schleck needs to pull his finger out!


At least your Schleck is still riding!


----------



## CotterPin (7 Sep 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Shite, I´m off the bottom!
> 
> And my man Mancoutie was under orders not to win!




Sorry - but if I can't have the glory of first then I'll take the ignominy of last.


----------



## Noodley (7 Sep 2009)

CotterPin said:


> Sorry - but if I can't have the glory of first then I'll take the ignominy of last.



Looks like you and Dayvo are locked together at the bottom (as it were! ) after stage 9.....scores updated.


----------



## Chuffy (7 Sep 2009)

Edging ever closer to that No 1 slot.....


----------



## Crackle (7 Sep 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Edging ever closer to that No 1 slot.....



A wise joker played today Chuffy, to think if you weren't missing a rider, the coveted number 1 spot would now be yours.


----------



## Chuffy (7 Sep 2009)

Crackle said:


> A wise joker played today Chuffy, to think if you weren't missing a rider, the coveted number 1 spot would now be yours.


Mr Noodley is also missing Schleck. A but my cunning Jokers will be his undoing...


----------



## Speicher (7 Sep 2009)

I appear to be heading towards the lower end of the mini-league. I really do not wish to be at the bottom with Cotterpin or Dayvo if they come undone.


----------



## Crackle (7 Sep 2009)

Ah, but you were forced to pick in haste Speicher and now have time to repent at leisure.


----------



## Speicher (7 Sep 2009)

Yes, there was less than 30 minutes between you sending me a pm, and me confirming my team.


----------



## Chuffy (7 Sep 2009)

Speicher said:


> Yes, there was less than 30 minutes between you sending me a pm, and me confirming my team.


That's about 29 minutes longer than it took me to pick my lot! Sometimes the fickle finger of random choice works for you...and sometimes against.


----------



## Noodley (8 Sep 2009)

Yay to my team, a first today! That's 25 points further away from Chuffy......


----------



## Noodley (8 Sep 2009)

One stage to go until rest day and the field are stretched out.........scores updated in OP after stage 10.


----------



## Chuffy (8 Sep 2009)

Hmmm, I thought today was Valverde's first day in yellow?
"Rider starting day in yellow = 25 points first time in yellow and 10 points per day after."
and
"Team owners can select one stage per rider where they think that that rider will do well, any points scored by the rider on that day are then doubled."
I make that 50 points that Mr Valverde owes me, not 10...


----------



## Pimperial (8 Sep 2009)

Chuffy said:


> I make that 50 points that Mr Valverde owes me, not 10...



Same here. I was looking forward to a well-placed joker on Valverde today and got sod all!


----------



## Chuffy (8 Sep 2009)

Pimperial said:


> Same here. I was looking forward to a well-placed joker on Valverde today and got sod all!


snazzlefrazzenrazzlesnazzen</Muttley>


----------



## Chuffy (8 Sep 2009)

Pimperial said:


> Same here. I was looking forward to a well-placed joker on Valverde today and got sod all!


I just mailed the chap running the game.

I'm off now to birch myself ragged for being such a sad git....


----------



## Crackle (9 Sep 2009)

Chuffy said:


> snazzlefrazzenrazzlesnazzen</Muttley>



Eh! Stop nicking my whacky races style posts you, though I admit you've done it better, nevertherless.


----------



## Chuffy (9 Sep 2009)

Crackle said:


> Eh! Stop nicking my whacky races style posts you, though I admit you've done it better, nevertherless.


I've been ripped off by Mr Valverde and desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2009)

Do we know who everyone is in the CC league? I know Cattywat is Noodley and riding high.

incidentally that prat Andy Schleck must have known he was going to drop out because he was nowhere near favourite in the betting. I think we should be told!


----------



## Crackle (9 Sep 2009)

I am Pedal Dancers. Perhaps Noodley can update the OP?


----------



## Noodley (9 Sep 2009)

ANOTHER STAGE WIN! This is getting boring


----------



## Noodley (9 Sep 2009)

Scores after stage 11, with a rest day tomorrow:

152	MSR Cattywat 472
216	MSR Salsa Caliente 441
246	MSR Velocity 422
315	MSR Pedal dancers 383
349	MSR mag00 marauders 357
356	MSR Hell to Vuelta 353
371	MSR Bad Company Boys 340
423	MSR Los Boludos de Bretaña 299
441	MSR Sportlichkeit 281
463	MSR Team CotterPin 254
471	MSR The Pain Killers in Spain 236


----------



## Chuffy (9 Sep 2009)

You wait until Mr Valverde stumps up the 40 points he owes me...
Oh and he owes you 15 points too.


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2009)

Bugger me, nobody told me Farrar had jacked it too! 
Fantasy teams aside the Vuelta is really diminished by having the best riders either not there, not trying or trying for a while and then going home for an op, a rest or the Worlds.


----------



## mr Mag00 (11 Sep 2009)

i should keep up, both schlecks gone , both in my team


----------



## Speicher (11 Sep 2009)

Both Schlecks were in my team, as well. 

I will (hopefully) be very far away from a computer next week, and much nearer to, or in the sea!


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2009)

mr Mag00 said:


> i should keep up, both schlecks gone , both in my team



Yeah, they Schlecked off


----------



## Noodley (11 Sep 2009)

OP updated with stage 12 scores. Sorry for delay....


----------



## Chuffy (12 Sep 2009)

rich p said:


> Bugger me, nobody told me Farrar had jacked it too!
> Fantasy teams aside the Vuelta is really diminished by having the best riders either not there, not trying or trying for a while and then going home for an op, a rest or the Worlds.


Yup. It does say something that top riders and riders who are on a roll (like Farrar) are prepared to abandon a Grand Tour for the Worlds.


----------



## Skip Madness (12 Sep 2009)

I'm probably in the minority, but if I were a rider the Vuelta would mean a lot more to me than the Worlds.


----------



## Chuffy (12 Sep 2009)

Skip Madness said:


> I'm probably in the minority, but if I were a rider the Vuelta would mean a lot more to me than the Worlds.


You'd think so wouldn't you?


----------



## Chuffy (12 Sep 2009)

Mosquera - Jammiest. Joker. Ever. 

You're a git Noodley....


----------



## Noodley (12 Sep 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Mosquera - Jammiest. Joker. Ever.
> 
> You're a git Noodley....



There, there Chuffy I'm sure you'll get over it 

OP updated.


----------



## rich p (12 Sep 2009)

Noodley said:


> There, there Chuffy I'm sure you'll get over it
> 
> OP updated.



Would you be quite so assiduous in updating if you were languishing down with the stiffs?

Good call on Mosquera though!


----------



## Crackle (12 Sep 2009)

I'm struggling to work the scoring out, could'a sworn I'd get more points today.


----------



## Noodley (12 Sep 2009)

rich p said:


> Would you be quite so assiduous in updating if you were languishing down with the stiffs?
> 
> Good call on Mosquera though!




Absolutely. It just happens I am assiduous _and_ winning!


----------



## Chuffy (12 Sep 2009)

rich p said:


> Good call on Mosquera though!


Don't encourage the smug git!


----------



## Noodley (12 Sep 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Don't encourage the smug git!





But I've got Evans as Joker tomorrow so it'll all go wrong!


----------



## Chuffy (12 Sep 2009)

Noodley said:


> But I've got Evans as Joker tomorrow so it'll all go wrong!


Where's the Stuart Hall smiley when you need it?


----------



## Chuffy (13 Sep 2009)

"Three riders were not at the start today: Fabian Cancellara (Saxo Bank)"

Well, that's my Stage 20 ITT joker well and truly shafted.


----------



## Noodley (16 Sep 2009)

Not much scoring over the past few days, but OP updated after stage 17.


----------



## rich p (16 Sep 2009)

I've moved into a podium position but unless those above fall foul of the testers then that's as good as it gets.


----------



## Chuffy (16 Sep 2009)

It's all gone a bit meh really hasn't it?


----------



## rich p (16 Sep 2009)

Chuffy said:


> It's all gone a bit meh really hasn't it?



Understatement. It really has an 'after the Lord's Mayor Show' feeling about it. 
Not really a Grand Slam event these days.


----------



## Crackle (17 Sep 2009)

Did I see a couple of the retrees listed as starters in the Tour of Britain, Farrar for instance? Or did I imagine it?


----------



## Dayvo (17 Sep 2009)

There must be some mistake! 

I seem to be stuck to the bottom of the CC league!


----------



## Noodley (17 Sep 2009)

Dayvo said:


> There must be some mistake!
> 
> I seem to be stuck to the bottom of the CC league!



The 'mistake' continues into stage 18 

I am attempting to feign interest. Only to keep the scores updated. Snoozefest-a rama!


----------



## rich p (17 Sep 2009)

Dayvo said:


> There must be some mistake!
> 
> I seem to be stuck to the bottom of the CC league!



At least you're consistent Dayvo


----------



## Noodley (19 Sep 2009)

Oooohhh, after stage 20 Chuffy is breathing down my neck.....but he ain't gonna get any penetration!


----------



## Speicher (19 Sep 2009)

Back from my holiday to find myself on top of Dayvo.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Sep 2009)

Enjoy the view whilst it lasts, Speich!


----------



## Speicher (19 Sep 2009)

Remind me how many riders are still left in your team?


----------



## Noodley (19 Sep 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Enjoy the view whilst it lasts, Speich!



Inside of eyelids?  And thinking 'oh christ how bad has my life become?....'


----------



## Dayvo (19 Sep 2009)

Noodley said:


> And thinking 'oh christ how bad has my life become?....'



Not yet! I've got my solo CC tour Down Under coming up!


----------



## Chuffy (20 Sep 2009)

Noodley said:


> Oooohhh, after stage 20 Chuffy is breathing down my neck.....but he ain't gonna get any penetration!


Git! If Cancellara hadn't decided to take the week off I'd be making you squeal like a piggy.


----------



## Crackle (20 Sep 2009)

Pipped to third but seeing as I had no sprinters for the last stage, no surprise. In fact I think I only had 4 left riding  Next time Chuffky boy, next time 

Gonzalez surprised me in the last TT with a 2nd.


----------



## Noodley (20 Sep 2009)

Final Scores:

60 MSR Cattywat 1436
88	MSR Salsa Caliente 1379
331	MSR Hell to Vuelta 969
343	MSR Pedal dancers 942
408	MSR Los Boludos de Bretaña 819
423	MSR Team CotterPin 782
427	MSR Velocity 763
443	MSR Sportlichkeit 719
446	MSR Bad Company Boys 714
450	MSR mag00 marauders 705
470	MSR The Pain Killers in Spain 503


----------



## Skip Madness (20 Sep 2009)

Although I didn't challenge overall, I have pleased myself with my late rally. I was hovering 3rd-4th from last until a few days ago, now I have a respectable top-half finish thanks to selecting David Millar as my wild card yesterday and Daniele Bennati the same for today.


----------



## Chuffy (20 Sep 2009)

Curses! I claim a moral victory, seeing as Mr Valverde (and Mr Evans) both owe me joker points.* 



















* - still wouldn't _quite_ be enough, but it would be close enough to make Noodley nervous.


----------



## CotterPin (21 Sep 2009)

So my ambitions to be last came to nought! I ended up in the middle. Thanks for organising, Noodley.


----------



## mr Mag00 (21 Sep 2009)

whao

dropped like a stone.

thanks for organising, looking forwrad to next year


----------



## Dayvo (21 Sep 2009)

CotterPin said:


> So my ambitions to be last came to nought! I ended up in the middle. Thanks for organising, Noodley.



No chance! 

Comfortably last, by a country mile.

Yeah, well done Noodley! Can't wait until the Giro now.


----------

